# Marquer comme lu les messages dans Mail



## Jarod03 (20 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Voila je viens d'affilier mon compte hotmail sur Mail, et j'ai plus de 1000 mails, et Mail me les notes comme non lu... Comment faire pour les marquer tous comme lu, comme sur les forums ?

Merci par avance !


----------



## twinworld (20 Octobre 2010)

j'ai été dans l'aide de Mail. J'ai saisi "lu" dans la cellule de recherche et ça me montre où il faut aller.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Octobre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> j'ai été dans l'aide de Mail. J'ai saisi "lu" dans la cellule de recherche et ça me montre où il faut aller.



  Il suffit de sélectionner la totalité des messages concernés et de les signaler comme "lu" en cliquant: "message>signaler>comme lu"


----------



## Jarod03 (20 Octobre 2010)

je pensais que ça serait direct dans une menu, j'aurai du chercher un peu plus !

Merci à vous en tout cas !


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Octobre 2010)

Jarod03 a dit:


> je pensais que ça serait direct dans une menu, j'aurai du chercher un peu plus !
> 
> Merci à vous en tout cas !



Tu peux aussi utiliser le clic droit sur un ou une sélection de messages....C'est quand même bien rapide non ?


----------



## vazen (19 Septembre 2013)

Mais il faut sélectionner tous les mails non lus un par un avant de les "marquer comme lus" ? J'en ai plus de 1000 !:mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (19 Septembre 2013)

meuh non 
* tu peux selectionner toute la bal et cliquer mettre lu  
( ou selectionnr ce que tu veux)

*autre piste pour QUE certains messages
créer une BAL intelligente
(pare xemple au pif message adressé à zotmail,tu peux même affiner , genre sauf  2derniers jours etc )
tu as alors une bal 
tu selectionnes tout dedans et mettre en lu


----------



## vazen (19 Septembre 2013)

Merci. J'ai trouvé là :
[Astuce] Marquer comme ''lu'' tous vos mails sur iPhone...


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2013)

euh...

Tu n'avais jamais dit que c'était sur iPhone que tu voulais le faire!


----------



## vazen (19 Septembre 2013)

Désolé, merci quand-même.


----------

